# Norwegian: in a/the state of



## jm88

> Fish on the sushi tastes best in a state of 0 - 4℃ , while sushi rice tastes beste in a state of 18 ℃.



Hei! Jeg lurer på hvordan "in a/the state of" oversette fra engelsk til norsk? Jeg tenker tre aktuelle ord "stand, tilstand og form", men er helt usikker hvilket skal brukes og hvordan den uttrykk være?


----------



## mosletha

Jeg ville nok sagt dette: «Sushi-fisken smaker best mellom 0-4 grader, mens sushi-risen smaker best ved 18 grader». Her i Norge er det forresten oftest ikke nødvendig å presisere at en bruker celsius.


----------



## jm88

Tusen takk, Mosletha... Jeg observerte at du brukte 18 grader istedenfor 18 grad, er det fordi 18 er større enn 0? Bruker vi 0 grad eller 0 grader da? Hva med -10 grader?


----------



## Ben Jamin

jm88 said:


> Tusen takk, Mosletha... Jeg observerte at du brukte 18 grader istedenfor 18 grad, er det fordi 18 er større enn 0? Bruker vi 0 grad eller 0 grader da? Hva med -10 grader?



1 grad
2,3, ....... 1000 grader
Alt større enn 1 er flertall.


----------



## bicontinental

Ben Jamin said:


> Alt større enn 1 er flertall.



Også fraktioner? 1.5? 1.25?
Bic.


----------



## assustalegrador

bicontinental said:


> Også fraktioner? 1.5? 1.25?
> Bic.




*På norsk bruker vi komma i desimaltall, ikke punktum, og vi bruker flertall av substantivet.*

 1,2 grader
3,6 millioner

*
Unntak:
**Når tallet etter kommaet er 1, kan vi også ha entall.*

 0,1 milliarder _eller_ 0,1 milliard

*
Etter null skal det stå flertall.*

 null grader


(http://www.sprakradet.no/nb-no/Sprakhjelp/Skriveregler_og_grammatikk/Tall)


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Og - bruker vi andeler som f.eks. 'en halv' skal det være entall (to-og-en-halv time)


----------



## bicontinental

assustalegrador said:


> *På norsk bruker vi komma i desimaltall, ikke punktum ...*



Right, I always forget that, !  Thanks for the reference.



NorwegianNYC said:


> Og - bruker vi andeler som f.eks. 'en halv' skal det være entall (to-og-en-halv time)



That's what I was referring to, thanks.

Bic.


----------



## jm88

Takk skal dere ha! Menne hva med negative tall? Er det samme som positive?


----------



## assustalegrador

jm88 said:


> Takk skal dere ha! Menne hva med negative tall? Er det samme som positive?



Ja, de samme regler gjelder for både negative og postive tall.

Ps: Forslag til bedre formulering: "Jeg er alltid takknemlig for rettelser av mine skrivefeil."


----------



## jm88

assustalegrador said:


> Ja, de samme regler gjelder for både negative og postive tall.
> 
> Ps: Forslag til bedre formulering: "Jeg er alltid takknemlig for rettelser av mine skrivefeil."


Takk for rettelser!


----------

